# iPad 3G et forfait téléphone ?



## axool76 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour Noël, je compte acheter pour un membre de ma famille un ipad ... Mais j'hésite beaucoup entre un iPad Wifi et un Wifi + 3G. En fait, je me demandais si son forfait (Forfait SFR webphone avec internet illimité) pourrait s'appliquer aussi à l'iPad ... Je ne sais pas trop comment mais puisque je ne m'y connais pas là dessus, je vous demande.

Je ne compte pas prendre de nouveau forfait, même sans engagement; donc si il ne peut pas utiliser son forfait internet illimité sur l'iPad, alors je prendrai la version wifi  .

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## arbaot (12 Décembre 2010)

déjà il faudra une sim au format micro-sim (un petit peu de bricolage!) et éventuellement un adaptateur pour la remettre dans le tel (ou re-bricolage)

sinon pour le forfait on en parle là

éventuellement un APN pour l'ipad à générer ici


----------



## axool76 (12 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour tes réponses et liens que tu me fournies  ! Donc si je comprends bien, ça serait possible d'utiliser la sim du portable (en l'occurrence un iphone 4, donc une microsim) dans l'iPad ? Dans ce cas, il faudra l'enlever de l'iPhone pour l'utiliser dans l'iPad ? Je suppose que c'est impossible d'utiliser les 2 en même temps (2 sims différentes quoi ...) ?

Merci encore  .


----------



## arbaot (12 Décembre 2010)

avec une sim jumelle c'est possible option à 10&#8364;/mois chez SFR (12&#8364;chez orange)


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Décembre 2010)

http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/informatique/d/un-nouvel-ipad-en-fevrier-prochain_26588/


----------



## khalis92 (14 Décembre 2010)

Wowo! un nouvel ipad dès février 2011!  ca ne me donne meme plus envie de me l'offrir pour noel ...
par contre je ne serai pas contre à l'idée de me l'offrir en occase! 
néanmoins j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur le samsung galaxy tab ! http://galaxytab.samsungmobile.com/ vous en pensez quoi? en ayant un avis neutre, pensez vous que cette tablette est meilleur que le ipad? 

Sinon connaissez vous des sites où je pourrai avoire l'une des deux tablettes en occaz? pour l'instant j'ai cherché sur l'apple refurbish http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac et sur http://www.twenga.fr/dir-Informatique,Ordinateurs-Apple,iPad mais je ne trouve pas d'offre... 
A part leboncoin.fr vous connaissez pas des sites ?


----------

